# seektech st 33q



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Look what I just stole on ebay. a seektech st33q transmitter. I already have a 10 watt navitrack but this new model is way better for induction locates. I have been watching them for awhile and had made up my mind the next one I saw for around $1500 I was buying it as they sell for around $2600 and are so new that not many used ones are for sale yet and the guy posted a $950 buy it now.... so I did lol.


----------

